# Driving Loafers



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new pair of Driving Loafers, my current pair from Aldo has become so worn out so soon that wearing them hurts my feet. It feels like I am walking bare feet. And hence I have researching my way through this forum and learned a lot of useful info. Here is a link I found

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84873&highlight=driving+loafers

I am looking to purchase from Grapevine hill as they have very good deals plus a 25% site-wide moving coupon. Can you recommend some good loafers. Am inclined towards the AE and RLP.

BTW, why are they called Driving Loafers? What do you normally wear them for? Can they be worn when going out over jeans or how about to work? What about the color? If I intend to wear them with jeans, would a brown be better than black?

Thank you.


----------



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

Out of all the brands on Grapevine Hill, what are some that I should look out for? There are many that I have not heard of before, I have purchased shoes from Kenneth Cole before. And lots of people say nice things about AE on this forum. I currently wear an ECCO and they are very nice, but lack in style.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

The brands I like for driving loafers are Tods, Gucci (not full price), and Cole Haan. I would assume they're called driving loafers because they're extra comfy so you wear them whilst driving long distances. Although, currently they're being worn as everyday shoes, which is fine IMO if worn casually. I'd go with brown over black any day, but I have a great dislike for black clothing and shoes. If you check out Tods loafers, they carry some neat colors in driving loafers i.e green, blue, pink, orange, and tons more. I'm thinking my next pair will be orange or blue, but we'll see. 

I wouldn't wear them to work, to answer your question, they're too casual. Save them for after work, and weekends (or perhaps driving to work :idea: ). Normally I wear mine when I drive on long(er) trips, when I'm doing things about the house, and for short shopping trips. There isn't much, if any, support to driving loafers, so I don't like to wear them all day.


----------



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

What do you guys think about Kenneth Cole. I really like the styles but am wondering if they are just over priced Aldos. I hope not. What about Cole Haans. I have never bought anything from them but their styles too are decent although I like Kenneth Cole more.


----------



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

Mannix said:


> I'd go with brown over black any day, but I have a great dislike for black clothing and shoes. If you check out Tods loafers, they carry some neat colors in driving loafers i.e green, blue, pink, orange, and tons more. I'm thinking my next pair will be orange or blue, but we'll see.
> 
> I wouldn't wear them to work, to answer your question, they're too casual. Save them for after work, and weekends (or perhaps driving to work :idea: ). Normally I wear mine when I drive on long(er) trips, when I'm doing things about the house, and for short shopping trips. There isn't much, if any, support to driving loafers, so I don't like to wear them all day.


But what about if you wear grey or black trousers to work (very common). Only black shoes will go with such pants. Dont you think so? I am thinking of buying a loafer so I can wear them to the airport as I travel a lot and these are so easy to slip off.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

fullymooned said:


> But what about if you wear grey or black trousers to work (very common). Only black shoes will go with such pants. Dont you think so? I am thinking of buying a loafer so I can wear them to the airport as I travel a lot and these are so easy to slip off.


I don't own black trousers, so that wouldn't be an issue for me. As for the charcoal trousers, I'd wear a chocolate brown pair of shoes. Whatever blows your skirt up.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe I saw the AE Revere driving shoe - very nice, very classic - at Grapevinehill or some other like-minded retailer on eBay stores for about $90-100.


----------



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

rwjones said:


> I believe I saw the AE Revere driving shoe - very nice, very classic - at Grapevinehill or some other like-minded retailer on eBay stores for about $90-100.


I saw that too. I love it. What do you guys think of it. This could be my first AE shoe.

https://stores.channeladvisor.com/g...nds 'Revere' Driving Moc Loafers Mens - Brown


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I have the AE Revere and don't care for it -- I find it narrow, awkward-looking and uncomfortable. My personal recommendation would be to stay away from driving loafers altogether. But, if you have your heart set on them, the Revere may be just as good as any other choice.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> I have the AE Revere and don't care for it -- I find it narrow, awkward-looking and uncomfortable. My personal recommendation would be to stay away from driving loafers altogether. But, if you have your heart set on them, the Revere may be just as good as any other choice.


As much as I like the way they look, I agree.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

From what I understand driving moccasins are designed for just that, driving. The rubber wraps up around the heel to provide traction when switching from gas to break...it also prevents wearing of the carpet on the floor board.
I own a pair from J Crew but don't find them very comfortable if you're on the move a lot (walking a great deal).


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Alden Suede Driving Moccasins https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=3&show=313&display=6756&group=1


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*AE Brooker*

I got Allen Edmond Brooker driving mocs.

I wear them for driving, and change it out to oxfords or a dressier loafer when I get to the office and leave the driving ones in the car. It keeps creases on my dress shoes to a minimum. When I drive with my oxfords, way too many creases that would not happen if I just wore them walking.

Is it just me?


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

*Cole Haan Gunnison*

I am partial to the Cole Haan Gunnison driving moccasin. I have gone through a few pairs over the last 10 years, but always like to have one in the summer rotation. I have a relatively flat foot, so I find them to be very comfortable. The leather is very supple, yet thick, so it has great feel on a sockless foot.

I would second most who recommend brown. However, my most recent addition I went with black (I had no other very casual black shoes, but a watch with a black leather strap I really liked). I think the sheer casualness of the shoe softens the formality normally associated with black, and makes it work as a casual shoe. Nonetheless, if there is no specific reason to need a black shoe, I would go with the brown.

I prefer the sole pattern of the small rubber "bumps" than some of other driving moc soles.

https://www.zappos.com/product/7322471/color/6


----------



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I am hoping to improve my shoe colection. Currently I have only two shoes. One is a running shoe and the other a black Ecco which does not quite qualify as a traditional oxford. So I was looking to buy myself some shoes - driving loafers, a black oxford and a slip on. You guys think I can skip on the loafer? I find them very comfortable and they can be worn with just about anything including my lounging pants. But perhaps I should go for a more sportier loafer from adidas/nike


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

fullymooned said:


> Well I am hoping to improve my shoe colection. Currently I have only two shoes. One is a running shoe and the other a black Ecco which does not quite qualify as a traditional oxford. So I was looking to buy myself some shoes - driving loafers, a black oxford and a slip on. You guys think I can skip on the loafer? I find them very comfortable and they can be worn with just about anything including my lounging pants. But perhaps I should go for a more sportier loafer from adidas/nike


I'm definitely a fan of driving shoes, but they are far from essential. I find them tough to wear except in very casual settings or for actual driving. Instead, get some penny loafers, then brown and black oxfords. Pennies are much more versatile than drivers.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

hellomarty said:


> I wear them for driving, and change it out to oxfords or a dressier loafer when I get to the office and leave the driving ones in the car. It keeps creases on my dress shoes to a minimum. When I drive with my oxfords, way too many creases that would not happen if I just wore them walking.
> 
> Is it just me?


Not just you. The thing I hate about my new/old used car is that I sit much lower and the backs of my shoes are being rubbed raw. This is particularly a problem with my perfect and beloved old Bruno Magli loafers, which after even a short drive the heels are down to bare leather. I think I will have to put in a fuzzy furry floormat, or just wear other shoes when in the car.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

fullymooned said:


> Well I am hoping to improve my shoe colection. Currently I have only two shoes. One is a running shoe and the other a black Ecco which does not quite qualify as a traditional oxford. So I was looking to buy myself some shoes - driving loafers, a black oxford and a slip on. You guys think I can skip on the loafer? I find them very comfortable and they can be worn with just about anything including my lounging pants. But perhaps I should go for a more sportier loafer from adidas/nike


I'm not sure what you would like, but there was a thread here yesterday about a good price on LLBean Rustic Penny Loafers. They're more casual than regular penny loafers and more rugged than driving loafers, so they may be something you're interested in.


----------



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> I'm definitely a fan of driving shoes, but they are far from essential. I find them tough to wear except in very casual settings or for actual driving. Instead, get some penny loafers, then brown and black oxfords. Pennies are much more versatile than drivers.


So a brown penny loafer, a black oxford and a brown oxford?

A penny loafer really looks like a slip on which was on my list so thats fine. Can you recommend me some nice oxfords and penny loafers?


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Much of the discussion in these fora has to do with this question, and I am nowhere near experienced as most. I would say the best bargain would be Allen Edmonds Park Avenues at a discount for the oxfords. I'm not sure about more economical options.

As for pennies, Bass Weejuns are basic and inexpensive. The Alden LHS is the touchstone against which others are measured, but they're pricey. Do a few searches through the fora and you'll find more information than you ever wanted.


----------



## fullymooned (Apr 28, 2009)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Much of the discussion in these fora has to do with this question, and I am nowhere near experienced as most. I would say the best bargain would be Allen Edmonds Park Avenues at a discount for the oxfords. I'm not sure about more economical options.
> 
> As for pennies, Bass Weejuns are basic and inexpensive. The Alden LHS is the touchstone against which others are measured, but they're pricey. Do a few searches through the fora and you'll find more information than you ever wanted.


May be I will get 2 park avenues, a black and a brown one. And a stylish brown slip on for going out and a penny loafer.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

*Outstanding driving mocs at Grapevinehill*

I first wore -and wore out - a pair of Cole Haan Brazilian-made driving mocs at least 15 years ago. While the tread on the back of the heel facilitates driving, especially with a manual transmission, I wore them as casual shoes and found the sole to be fairly durable sole.

Recently I purchased a brown pair of the Ralph Lauren Hatford Italian-made driving mocs from Grapevinehill's Ebay listings for just $124 (delivered). They're well made from incredible leather. I liked them so much I went back and scored a black pair of the Harbin model for $118 (delivered) which,if anything, is even better. Both of these originally had $396 list price on the PRL web site.

I wear a 10D in the Alden LHS loafer but ordered these in a 10 1/2 on the assumption I need that size for width in an Italian shoe. My decision was a good one; it's only a tad longer than perfect but the smaller size would have been too tight.

Graphevinehill communication and delivery was excellent. The mocs seem to be first quality and came in the original box with flannel bags for each shoe.


----------

